# The Manna House, Near Lincoln *Image Heavy*



## Miz_Firestorm (Oct 13, 2013)

As soon as I got to this place the weather turned to torrential rain, thunder and strong winds. Got absolutely soaked and had to hide out in the shed until it calmed down. There are some people in a couple of pictures, I scared the shit out of them lol. They were thinking of buying the place as a project but there's too much structural work to be done. The current owner had started renovations but got into trouble with the planning department. It's a listed house and he's removed things he shouldn't have.
Some real nice features here and not a scrap of graffiti 
Some of the photos look a bit wonky. The stairs are actually on the slant anyway, they are subsiding. Other dodgy photos taken in the cellar as it was pitch black down there.

It has 9 bedrooms, various reception rooms, stables, outbuildings, and 1.8 acres of land. Was previously owned by Sir Richard Sutton.

I won't upload all the 250 photos I took, just a select few


----------



## krela (Oct 13, 2013)

It's hard to imagine anyone ever thought wallpaper like that was a good idea.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice one, looks a big old place!


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Oct 13, 2013)

Apparently it was still lived in until 5 years ago


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 13, 2013)

Now then Miz Firestorm, that is a pretty good catch
the cellar corridor shot - that looks a bit unsafe
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks Wombat


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 14, 2013)

Great stuff looks a real interesting place this one, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hitcher (Oct 14, 2013)

Very nice that, i love a spooky lookin cellar....


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Oct 14, 2013)

The cellar walls are bulging due to a water leak. it was literally raining in the far end cellar. It's a shame the current owner started renovations and messed it up.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 14, 2013)

Good find, that's the kind of place I love looking around. Those cellars are very similar to Bessingham manor. Especially the one with all the alcoves in.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 14, 2013)

hmm my bedrooms that colour green, they have excellent taste 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ace photos,love the footballers wallpaper.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 14, 2013)

krela said:


> It's hard to imagine anyone ever thought wallpaper like that was a good idea.



Oh no, don't diss the puppy paper, man.


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Oct 14, 2013)

come to think of it, I'm pretty sure I had the exact same wallpaper back in the day. Wasn't the dog called snatch or something?


----------



## nightowl (Oct 14, 2013)

So many memories within those rooms, If walls could talk there would be a lifetime of listening!


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 14, 2013)

Enjoyed that! Love these old houses.....well done for finding it....thanks for sharing them...


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 17, 2013)

liking that lots


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks a great site, well done and thanks for sharing. You might want to try a tripod or use flash next time, many of those shots are soft.


----------



## Kemism10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Great find and local to me. Popped over for a quick look myself this morning, those upstairs floors are treacherous. Great building but didn't dare venture into some areas.


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Oct 19, 2013)

lol very non descript reply there. Upstairs floors are fine other than one section which is impossible to explore. only other dodgy part is cellar. everywhere else is easy to access and no areas I'd class as "didn't dare venture"


----------

